# Essential tools for the average shrimper



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

Thermometer and shrimp net


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Thank you sir. I forgot thermometer, but shrimp net was something I actually was going to write but forgot lol. Let me add them in.


----------



## Kinection (Dec 1, 2012)

Great and very informative! This should be stickied, but someone very "general", not just shrimp alone.


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

Drip acclimation kit and dip n' pour


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Kinection said:


> Great and very informative! This should be stickied, but someone very "general", not just shrimp alone.


Thanks! It's just a snippet of how I'll start plotting out my chapters to formulate helpful things. 

I'll be adding it to my signature and invite others who wish to also do so. There's also a 'Sage advice for shrimp keepers' thread ill be adding to my sig.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

sayurasem said:


> Drip acclimation kit and dip n' pour


Hmm. You can drip acclimate with a spoon, so I'd never recommend anybody go out and buy an acclimation kit. But I appreciate the input.


----------



## Zlookup (Mar 3, 2013)

MABJ said:


> Hmm. You can drip acclimate with a spoon, so I'd never recommend anybody go out and buy an acclimation kit. But I appreciate the input.


Can make one out of some extra tubing, a zip tie i use to keep and bend in the tube so that I can hang it off the side of the tank, and a valve of some sort, like the ones that come in the tubing kits for a few $. Most of this stuff I pretty much had, but even if you went out of your way, could be had for very cheap


----------



## ravensgate (May 24, 2012)

Problem with shrimp dishes.....shrimp don't always leave the food in the dishes. Only shrimp I've ever had leave well enough alone were neos with a few CRS in with them. My CRS and tibee tanks now you can forget it. There's always a thief who will pull it out so shrimp dishes, though I DO recommend them just don't work in all tanks.

I'd like to add plant tweezers to the list (good for removing food, any dead bodies, etc)


----------



## ravensgate (May 24, 2012)

MABJ said:


> Hmm. You can drip acclimate with a spoon, so I'd never recommend anybody go out and buy an acclimation kit. But I appreciate the input.



You don't need a kit or a spoon, just airline tubing and a control valve. $2 worth of schtuff.

And I'd also like to add white vinegar. For disinefecting tools and nets. Rinse in dechlorinated water. I also use vinegar on my hands if I just don't feel the soap is off enough. Before I feed or do ANYTHING in my tanks.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

ravensgate said:


> You don't need a kit or a spoon, just airline tubing and a control valve. $2 worth of schtuff.
> 
> And I'd also like to add white vinegar. For disinefecting tools and nets. Rinse in dechlorinated water. I also use vinegar on my hands if I just don't feel the soap is off enough. Before I feed or do ANYTHING in my tanks.


I've never personally used it, so why do you recommend it? Surely it can't be good in shrimp tanks?

Thanks for the input!

Tongs were already on the list.


----------



## Bananariot (Feb 28, 2012)

MABJ said:


> I've never personally used it, so why do you recommend it? Surely it can't be good in shrimp tanks?
> 
> Thanks for the input!
> 
> Tongs were already on the list.


I use air to dry my stuff lol.....disinfectant is really only needed to kill off bacteria...which I use a mix of paraguard and water to soak if it's really an issue.

Vinegar seems a bit......unnecessary 

My amanos are big enough to drag food all over my tank.....my corydoras keep the nematodes under control though.


----------



## ravensgate (May 24, 2012)

White vinegar is what I use to clean all my tools and my fishtanks when I do 100% changes. It's antibacterial, rinses clean and even if there IS a small residue it's not harmful to fish or invertebrates. It's a 'stripper' of sorts so say you wash your hands with soap in soft water...doesn't feel like the soap is off half the time....vinegar cuts right through it and gets it off...and again rinses easily. To each their own, but it's what I use to disinfect all my tools and nets, so just a suggestion I didn't say it needed to be added TO the shrimp tank


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

True lol. Hmm. Does it smell?


----------



## ravensgate (May 24, 2012)

MABJ said:


> True lol. Hmm. Does it smell?



Of course it smells when you pour it out of the jug...then just rinse it off, no smell. It's a common recommendation for disinfecting fish tanks and tools. I'm surprised folks are acting ummm..surprised:flick:


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Hmm interesting. I'm hesitant, but I'll try it out.


----------



## the.koi.maiden (Jan 6, 2013)

I'm a new shrimp keeper. I've been stalking this forum a LOT. You guys have gorgeous tanks and shrimp. This list is insanely helpful!! Thank you!!!

I have a question specifically about the feeding bowl. (I hope you don't mind that I ask here.) I like the idea and want to use one since I have no fish to help keep other inverts under control. What is something good to use for this?


----------



## ProduceGuy (Mar 8, 2013)

What are all of you using for your food dishes? And where are you getting them?


----------



## Bananariot (Feb 28, 2012)

ravensgate said:


> Of course it smells when you pour it out of the jug...then just rinse it off, no smell. It's a common recommendation for disinfecting fish tanks and tools. I'm surprised folks are acting ummm..surprised:flick:


Eh the science behind white vinegar being a disinfectant is kinda well eh lol.
It's effective at times because it's acetic acid so stuff like salmonella dies. But, idk if all bacteria are like salmonella or are like ecoli, which is tolerant of acid and is unaffected by white vinegar.

plus it smells while wet  lol and in the past I've confused it for water while cooking >.>...much to my surprise later on while eating LOLOL


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

the.koi.maiden said:


> I'm a new shrimp keeper. I've been stalking this forum a LOT. You guys have gorgeous tanks and shrimp. This list is insanely helpful!! Thank you!!!
> 
> I have a question specifically about the feeding bowl. (I hope you don't mind that I ask here.) I like the idea and want to use one since I have no fish to help keep other inverts under control. What is something good to use for this?


Asking here is encouraged . The bowls are little Pyrex dishes I believe. Two sellers that I know of sell them on the forum now. 

H4n and MissNemoShrimp, I think is her name. Browse the for sale thread and find feeding dishes. 

I use plastic ones as they're several millimeters smaller than the glass ones.


----------



## Bananariot (Feb 28, 2012)

MABJ said:


> Asking here is encouraged . The bowls are little Pyrex dishes I believe. Two sellers that I know of sell them on the forum now.
> 
> H4n and MissNemoShrimp, I think is her name. Browse the for sale thread and find feeding dishes.
> 
> I use plastic ones as they're several millimeters smaller than the glass ones.


Do they plastic ones sink? 

And uhh if you work in any bio or chem department, you can snatch a few petri dishes. Not saying I do it, but I've seen people do it lol. 

Also usually bio/chem dept cleaning methods are pretty thorough so you shoulnd't feel worried about putting cleaned glassware in your tank...just rinse with tsome water first.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Lol I might swing by our bio dept. or when I take batty lab next semester. 

The plastic ones sink, actually. They're buoyant to a certain extent, but they do sink to the bottom.


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

I've used very small terracotta pot saucers that I bought at Walmart for like $.35 each. They are maybe 2" across and worked perfect except for the fact that the shrimp would drag the food off the dish. So I took them out. But otherwise, they are perfect and ultra cheap.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

I haven't had the dragging issue in my smaller tanks. Maybe since they all hit it at the same time, they don't get a chance to be selfish piggies.


----------



## Puddles (Jan 5, 2013)

You also don't need any sort of valve or controller to drip acclimate using an airline. Just tie a knot in it and tighten till it very slowly drips.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

For those hot summer months... fans to keep the temps down. Critical tool IMO, unless you already have a AC system running 24/7 in your house.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Haha thanks, Nick! That slipped my mind, but dang those are nice fans. 

I've always had central air, fortunately. 

This will be added to the list. 

I won't be adding anything on drip acclimation, as that isn't the goal of this list and its methods are very debated.


----------



## assasin6547 (Feb 6, 2013)

Would you _maybe_ need a heater? Cuz in the winter my basement is occasionally as low as 60 F. Is that too cold for shrimp to breed?


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

gh booster, preferably one formulated with shrimp in mind. 
tds meter also a staple in my tool kit.
MOSS of any variety except terrestrial
air stone and pump
driftwood
If i were to have three staple foods, algae wafers, supersoft krill pellets, supersoft spirulina

some optional things like:
IAL
yeast/bacter
humic acid
cholla wood
feeding dish: i use soy sauce dishes from the asian supermarket. $.99 ea.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

assasin6547 said:


> Would you _maybe_ need a heater? Cuz in the winter my basement is occasionally as low as 60 F. Is that too cold for shrimp to breed?


It is not. Most people will not use heaters. I know I do not


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

acitydweller said:


> gh booster, preferably one formulated with shrimp in mind.
> tds meter also a staple in my tool kit.
> MOSS of any variety except terrestrial
> air stone and pump
> ...


Thanks, Albert! 

I originally was thinking this should just be a 'Tools' like tangible tools thread. 

I could easily make a section for some of the things you suggested.


----------



## Puddles (Jan 5, 2013)

MABJ said:


> It is not. Most people will not use heaters. I know I do not


Silly assumption. Heaters are very necessary for some people. My tanks are in my garage and would literally frost over without heaters.


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

Oh yeah gotta add heater though, my tank would go 40F at night (outdoor) without a heater on. Crazy SoCal weather.


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

I use a heater to keep the water a more consistent temp in the winter. The room my shrimp are in is unheated in the winter so it gets pretty cold in there. Summer time I don't use it though.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

PuddlesAqua said:


> Silly assumption. Heaters are very necessary for some people. My tanks are in my garage and would literally frost over without heaters.


Not a silly assumption. Most people with indoor tanks do not require heaters. 

This is a list for the average keeper. I see more people buying and not using heaters, or the small percentage that actually has them explode on them, than using them on a regular basis. 

If keepers have underground tanks, they probably should consider purchasing one. If there is an outdoor tank, people would be crazy not to use one in the winter. 

For the warning, I've got a note that says if the temp falls far below the required temps of your shrimp, consider a heater.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Nubster said:


> I use a heater to keep the water a more consistent temp in the winter. The room my shrimp are in is unheated in the winter so it gets pretty cold in there. Summer time I don't use it though.


Yeah I understand this. I keep two heaters around, but I know the temp fluctuates a little and don't use them. 

If enough people suggest heaters, I'll add a backup heater to the list. But I don't know of that many people trying to keep outdoor tanks.


----------



## Hobbes1911 (Mar 2, 2009)

I live on the second floor in an apartment building in Boston and I keep heaters in all of my tanks. I don't like the idea of large temperature fluctuations and have them set pretty low. But they will kick in when the temperature reaches something like 68 degrees. I think heaters, in the winter, are vital unless you can predict the temperature of the room consistently. Same reason you keep a thermometer in the tank. If you're not worried about temperature fluctuations, then why care record it? If there is a possibility then why not add a heater, set it on low, just to be safe? I have a thermometer in the room and the temperature there drops to 10 degrees (centigrade) every once in a while.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

I'm not advocating for people not using heaters, or not even keeping them around. I'm just saying this is a list of things that are always going to help every shrimper. 

I really appreciate all the input thus far.


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

I think all that's indicated is that you don't necessarily *need* a heater to keep them as they can survive in avg room water temp.


----------



## Shrim'n (Feb 27, 2013)

anyone can tell me where to get a tds tester? went to a nearby petsmart but the worker didn't even know what I was asking for they just pointed me to the liquid tester for ph, gh, etc.


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

Look up TDS digital pen on Ebay.


----------



## pastert33 (Jan 17, 2013)

You can find a TDS meter on Amazon as well


----------



## Shrim'n (Feb 27, 2013)

Soothing Shrimp said:


> Look up TDS digital pen on Ebay.


 thanks just picked one up now...hopefully reading is good, I'm also having no breeding type issues but still early since I've only had my shrimps for a bout a month.


----------



## mistahoo (Apr 25, 2012)

Soothing Shrimp said:


> Look up TDS digital pen on Ebay.


Are those really accurate?

Sent from my spaceship using Tapatalk 2.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

mistahoo said:


> Are those really accurate?
> 
> Sent from my spaceship using Tapatalk 2.


Mine was from amazon, but it is accurate and only like $12.


----------



## pastert33 (Jan 17, 2013)

Sometimes it can take months! I've read where a few people waited near a year to see any breeding! I was lucky, when I got my first batch of cherries, I had babies a couple weeks later! It's been a few months now and I'm just now seeing more baby shrimplets. 





Shrim'n said:


> thanks just picked one up now...hopefully reading is good, I'm also having no breeding type issues but still early since I've only had my shrimps for a bout a month.


----------



## shrimpzoo (Sep 27, 2011)

mistahoo said:


> Are those really accurate?
> 
> Sent from my spaceship using Tapatalk 2.


I can vouch that they are... my GF bought one of those things off eBay that looks EXACTLY like mine but literally 75% off of what I bought mine for.

I didn't think it would be accurate until I told her to bring it over so we can test it on my tapwater and bam same results except +/- 2 TDS.

Only difference is that it took her longers to get a reading (like only 2 seconds). Ugh, oh well happy that she found a deal.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Soothing Shrimp said:


> I think all that's indicated is that you don't necessarily *need* a heater to keep them as they can survive in avg room water temp.


Thanks so much. Lol


----------



## KenP (Nov 8, 2012)

Meters such as TDS and pH come with reference solutions or they can be purchased separately. If such meters are used the reference solutions are necessary. These solutions are needed confirm accuracy and to recalibrate.


----------



## Lkittredge (Jul 27, 2012)

speedie408 said:


> For those hot summer months... fans to keep the temps down. Critical tool IMO, unless you already have a AC system running 24/7 in your house.


What size tank would that fan cool? Or how many would you need for a 20 gallon? I am in Texas so even though A/C will be on 24/7 can't afford to keep house in the low 70s in August. :icon_smil


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Nick told me the unit is about 6" tall, so I think one on either side would cool it fine. Maybe someone with a 20L would need three, but I'm not sure.


----------



## A.D.D.i.c.t. (Dec 9, 2012)

Heaters? We don't need no stinkin' heaters. 

J/k. I don't use one but the wife keeps the temps in the house comfy for her and the shrimps like it just fine. I do have a backup though, just in case.


----------



## Zlookup (Mar 3, 2013)

Times aren't great economically speaking and people are finding ways of cutting cost; keeping thermostats low is certainly one way to achieve this. Not going to say heaters are essential for all or how many this would affect, but those in colder climates such as the Northeast certainly would find need for them unless they keep their house warm 24/7. When I'm feeling generous, my thermostat is set to 60, otherwise, its a cozy 55 room temp all winter long. Not saying everyone is as frugal as me, but I would imagine the money conscious are at least setting thermostats lower for when they aren't at home or going to bed  All relative I suppose.


----------



## A.D.D.i.c.t. (Dec 9, 2012)

I agree. I ran heaters for a long time but took them out last year and don't regret it. I've also got Texas weather, which stays warm enough in the winter mostly.

the addiction continues...


----------



## Tethered_Limbs (Apr 18, 2013)

my house is ~70 during the day but can drop to ~65 on cooler nights. would that be too much of a swing in a 14 gallon?


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Tethered_Limbs said:


> my house is ~70 during the day but can drop to ~65 on cooler nights. would that be too much of a swing in a 14 gallon?


I personally don't think so. 

I assume in the wild, shrimp would experience similar temp swings.


----------



## tankmaster40092 (Jul 29, 2013)

what temperature do shimp like in order to breed? i am new to shrimping.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

tankmaster40092 said:


> what temperature do shimp like in order to breed? i am new to shrimping.


Hey there. There's a lot of materials to read on beginning the hobby. What shrimp are you interested in?


----------

